# replacing trolling motor rope?



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

My bow mount trolling motor pull chord has frayed and is almost in two, so I bought a replacement chord when I was in bass pro last week.

Yesterday, I attempted to replace it, but I can't get to the where it's connected to the pin.....It is a motorguide saltwater series, but I don't know any specifics about the mount because I didn't purchase it. It came on the boat I bought last summer.

Has anyone replaced the chord on their's? How did you get to where it was tied? If I need to, I can take some pics if it ever quits raining here.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I found a good step-by-step explanation for anybody that is having the same problem.

<a href="http://billpaynedesign.com/staging/boat_repair/motorguide_pull_cord_replacement/">http://billpaynedesign.com/staging/boat_repair/motorguide_pull_cord_replacement/</a>


----------

